# Dove decoy



## tka250 (Sep 24, 2009)

Anyone use the edge expedite triple play motion decoy? I bought one from Cabelas they have them in the bargain cave for 9.99, so I thought it would be hard to lose at that price. Just wondering if anyone has used one and how well they work. Thought it would be a good addition to the mojo.


----------

